# Why do I keep going to the thrift store???



## JOEL (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh yea... I remember now.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 5, 2010)

nice, people dont bring that stuff to the thrift store around here


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 5, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> nice, people dont bring that stuff to the thrift store around here




NO S$#T!!! EXCELLENT!!!!!!!Is that the "price tag"? awesome!!


----------



## JOEL (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep, that's the price tag. While I was waiting in line at the register trying to keep my heart rate down, the old lady behind me was trying to talk me out of buying it. "What do you want with THAT old thing?" she said, "It's gonna cost a fortune to fix it".


----------



## akikuro (Oct 5, 2010)

That is awesome...why does my thrift store only carry tupperware products and empty picture frames? Congrats Joel


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 5, 2010)

Terrific save! I remember the Goodwill Industries thrift stores in the Balto. area used to occasionally have older balloon tire bikes show up FS. There was even an old trike showing up on rare occasions. This was several years ago when I lived there. The only place I've bought older bikes in SoMD is at an indoor flea market and an antique store. Thrift stores around here won't even fool with them these days.

Dave


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 5, 2010)

akikuro said:


> That is awesome...why does my thrift store only carry tupperware products and empty picture frames? Congrats Joel




Mine tends to have 16"-20" Huffy Sea Stars, and beat up 24" mountain bikes! Though I did pick up an OC Stingray Chopper for $25 at one!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 5, 2010)

Killer score Joel!


----------



## BreezyRider (Oct 5, 2010)

Are the hex trusses for sale?


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been to a lot of thrift stores and don't think I've ever seen a bike.  Now church barn sales, that's another story.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 5, 2010)

Great find. The local thrift store here is managed by the wife of a local antique dealer. Nothing like this ever hits the floor.


----------



## chitown (Oct 5, 2010)

Fan-F-ing-tastic find!!! Those hexagonal truss rods are amazing.

I got some nice vintage ties from a thrift store once... you win.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 5, 2010)

This is the only antique bike I've ever found there in many years of looking.  

Sorry, the truss rods are not for sale. I would be interested in buying parts to complete this bike.


----------



## chitown (Oct 5, 2010)

JOEL said:


> I would be interested in buying parts to complete this bike.




Looks pretty complete to me. But you would need a Delta horn/light, battery tube, rear rack and yes the cashier was right... it will cost some heavy change. Ron posted some sweet catalog pics of your bike... the Ladies Super DeLuxe Model L137

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11523-Monark-literature-and-scans


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 5, 2010)

I check the local thrift store in my area too. Nothing but 8 tracks, ratty furniture and ugly dishes. I guess he was in the right place at the right time!


----------



## JOEL (Oct 6, 2010)

More pix...

I spent a couple hours cleaning it up. The rims are near perfect! Added a taillight cover and horn/lite to make it look more complete. Think I'll leave the thrift store tag on it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 6, 2010)

Hold on, I'll be right back, I have to go to the thrift store real quick, be back soon...


----------



## fatbike (Oct 6, 2010)

Very sweet Joel. That's what it's all about. Derek


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 9, 2010)

I have the headlight lense for it.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey CR...please check your PMs...thanks


----------

